# crepes



## bunbun (Jul 27, 2004)

i want to cut some of the fat out of my crepes. my recipe calls for two eggs will it hurt to use 4 egg whites insted these will be stuffed with fruit and a little lite cream cheese


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

Now I may be wrong, I am writing this hypothetically....

I would try it without the egg yolk or maybe try it with an egg substitute...am pretty sure it would work, the purpose of the egg is to smooth the product for one, and act as a leavener for the second part...

The batter is pretty much a low cost item so making a small batch and experimenting is perhaps your best bet to see if it works for you...

Let me know the results, this is an interesting question...

Cheffy


----------



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

any suggestions for a good crepe recipe. keep in my mind, i've never made crepes before. thanks.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

A dependable reduced-fat version of basic crêpe batter:

2 large eggs + 2 large egg whites
6½ fl. oz. water, or as needed
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp granulated sugar
1 cup flour

Canola or safflower oil for pan.

Whisk together first four ingredients; then beat in flour to achieve consistency of heavy cream. Allow to stand 5 minutes, or chill up to 1 hr. Heat blackened steel 5½-inch crêpe pan over med-high flame. Lightly brush pan w/ oil. Ladle about 1 ounce batter into the hot pan, rapidly tipping & moving the pan in figure-8 motion so that the batter spreads evenly & thinly over the surface, covering slightly up the wall of the pan. Keep it evenly thin throughout. Brown crêpe on one side until you see a slight browning at the edge. Turn w/ narrow spatula to lightly brown other side. Consistency is correct if the crêpes are lacelike when done. They can be stacked, covered w/ plastic wrap and chilled until needed.


----------

